# pet forums camp: the aftermath!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Omg I'm home! Actually have been for a while now! But I don't to be home! I want to be back at billing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

You all had a great time then.:thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

You home, safe and sound woopa! Go take a pee with winnie, and poo


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

so how was it, are ya all still friends


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

WL - They are all nuts, not a joke!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> WL - They are all nuts, not a joke!


I totally believe it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

pictures please!!!!!!!!!!!!! glad it was a sucess


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im home laying on my bed recovering. Had a fantastic time :thumbup: just looking through the photos thinking OMG    I think the majority of us have come home with more holes in our body all thanks to mum of 6  I have made some fantastic friends and miss them already.... you know who you are girls ..... Mum of 6, lil muppet, Devil-dogz, babycham, cassia (well i have to love her as shes my sister) ect ect


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I can honestly say never again! Not sure why I bothered with a 6 hour round trip tbh.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> I can honestly say never again! Not sure why I bothered with a 6 hour round trip tbh.


really??? you should have come joined in the antics then  I didnt see you untill just before you left


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Did you all have fun?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> I can honestly say never again! Not sure why I bothered with a 6 hour round trip tbh.


But your from Surrey,your to posh to camp.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Pleased you lot had a good time, should send thanks to Buster's mum for organizing it 

Just awaiting photos now


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

it was bloody cold and it rained a fair bit but most of us had a lovely time, next camp summer 2012:thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't wait for all the gossip


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I can't wait for all the gossip


oh just you wait!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Gossip? well i've already heard enough to say even if i'm in the Uk i'm not going to the next one  that is if there is one


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> I can honestly say never again! Not sure why I bothered with a 6 hour round trip tbh.


you only really talked to busta mumma! thank you very much for giving my phone a little bit of life btw. i did intro myself to you but never recived one bac and you never introduced your self to the rest of the group! we openly invited the non stayers and i am really disapointed that someone felt like they did not have fun!

i had an amazing time and have honestly met some proper sound people! i now want to show everyone my niplets!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

We don't want any of the old "what goes on in camp stays in camp"we want all the sordid details. :scared:
Gotta go bowling now but I'll catch up with this tomorrow morning at work.:thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Gossip? well i've already heard enough to say even if i'm in the Uk i'm not going to the next one  that is if there is one


why not it was really good fun cold.... but fun :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

so do i dare ask who's got what pierced ?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> why not it was really good fun cold.... but fun :thumbup:


Oh I go camping every year with another group of people so I don't mind camping but it's the people i'm camping with that I mind


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> it was bloody cold and it rained a fair bit but most of us had a lovely time, next camp summer 2012:thumbup:


I'm up for it, as long as I ain't the oldest one there that is


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> you only really talked to busta mumma! thank you very much for giving my phone a little bit of life btw. i did intro myself to you but never recived one bac and you never introduced your self to the rest of the group! we openly invited the non stayers and i am really disapointed that someone felt like they did not have fun!
> 
> i had an amazing time and have honestly met some proper sound people! i now want to show everyone my niplets!


I've refrained since yesterday from posting but right now I really don't care.

We arrived and were greeted with "so who's just showed up then?" directed at gem not us. Considering I had 2 beagles leads in hand it's pretty obvious who I was  I said I'm walking the dogs as they'd been stuck in traffic for 3 hours. We came back and you literally walked up to me and said hi you said you'd charge my phone thanks!

Then pure animal turned up and needed a pass to get in so we all walked back to reception. We came back and you had all gone passed us again without a word. By the time you came back I'd had a call from my son and needed to head back. I spoke to bullet who bothered to come over and say hello.

I walked over to say I'm leaving and only bullet said good bye. So I thought sod it and just turned and walked off.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> im home laying on my bed recovering. Had a fantastic time :thumbup: just looking through the photos thinking OMG    I think the majority of us have come home with more holes in our body all thanks to mum of 6  I have made some fantastic friends and miss them already.... you know who you are girls ..... Mum of 6, lil muppet, Devil-dogz, babycham, cassia (well i have to love her as shes my sister) ect ect


are you doing cassia style in bed on the comp LOL - Knew it was a damn good impression :lol:

we will do this again, next time I might join the bosom gang! :scared: actually forget that, just decided its a no go.


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

If Gingers Toilets had ears......apparently they do!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I love it how its all said back behind a computer screen. - Im glad those who had a good time did, those that didnt well you should have said something at the time and got involved.
Them that arrived after I would have thought would have walked over to the large group of people and let people know they were there, instead of everyone one by one doing it as an when. - when we had all gone we was taking a walk around with the dogs, everyone that was present was invited.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi de hi!

I did a drive by yesterday lol...and actually went to the camping shop which is next to the BA funfair!

I would like to know,,, who tickled tongues with whom or did you all just chuck ya car keys in the middle!

Come on lets have a bit of the real nitty gritty!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

sarybeagle said:


> I've refrained since yesterday from posting but right now I really don't care.
> 
> We arrived and were greeted with "so who's just showed up then?" directed at gem not us. Considering I had 2 beagles leads in hand it's pretty obvious who I was  I said I'm walking the dogs as they'd been stuck in traffic for 3 hours. We came back and you literally walked up to me and said hi you said you'd charge my phone thanks!
> 
> ...


when i arrived i came over and said to every one already there hello im marley boy sat down with everyone and got chatting, not once did you say hi im sarybeagle or introduce yourself. You seemed to be on some kind of very long walk the whole time with Gem


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> Hi de hi!
> 
> *I did a drive by yesterday* lol...and actually went to the camping shop which is next to the BA funfair!
> 
> ...


You shot them?????


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I love it how its all said back behind a computer screen. - Im glad those who had a good time did, those that didnt well you should have said something at the time and got involved.
> Them that arrived after I would have thought would have walked over to the large group of people and let people know they were there, instead of everyone one by one doing it as an when. - when we had all gone we was taking a walk around with the dogs, everyone that was present was invited.


That's the thing people who know me know wont just walk over to a group of people I really don't know.

We asked Nikki if she wanted to come for a walk and she did. It really was a case of passing ships. As we came back you guys walked off and vice versa. I was there 2 hours.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Sary- I'm really sorry but Jesus.... come on! You made no effort IMO so don't place all of the blame on us.
When I arrived I went and said hello to everyone... and I'm a nervous person...


And if people are going to judge us about what they have heard through the grape vine,
I'm pretty sure we can tell everyone what happend NOW, straight up, no BS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Oooo bitching in toilets?

Apart from that sounds like a good walk with the dogs. Shame it was so far for me to come.

That and I hate spiders.:arf:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, i'm judgeing on what i've heard but also what i've seen.

Not one person on here has thanked poor BM for organizing this!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> That's the thing people who know me know wont just walk over to a group of people I really don't know.
> 
> We asked Nikki if she wanted to come for a walk and she did. It really was a case of passing ships. As we came back you guys walked off and vice versa. I was there 2 hours.


I dont like large groups either, and at some points felt right out of my comfort zone but I thought it best to make effort - You was with BM, feet away and didnt come over - that to me suggests you and BM was having time together talking or what ever, or you would have come over and got involved as thats what camp were about.

apart from when you was next to the tent talking to BM I didnt see you again!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am totally stuffed after my Sunday roast but think I need to make some room for some popcorn!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yes, i'm judgeing on what i've heard but also what i've seen.
> 
> Not one person on here has thanked poor BM for organizing this!


erm I am sure people thanked her at the very start, and most of us at camp didnt see much of her to thank her, and when I left and said bye to everyone..again she wasnt there, so again I personally couldnt.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> erm I am sure people thanked her at the very start, and most of us at camp didnt see much of her to thank her, and when I left and said bye to everyone..again she wasnt there, so again I personally couldnt.


I've not seen any posted on here, that's all i'm saying.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

feel sorry it was too far for e..wuold love to meet you in person..and be able to hug BM!


instead I went to Dog Show here!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Oooo bitching in toilets?
> 
> Apart from that sounds like a good walk with the dogs. Shame it was so far for me to come.
> 
> That and I hate spiders.:arf:


LOL come on you know they never slag anyone off


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

If only people knew...


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

willow needed the toilet at 11:30 at night 








































babycham arranging her rolls 
























aw look at lovely Mace 
























Babycham in Mum of 6's chair of pain waiting to get her microdermal 
















Pure animal and lil muppet using team work 

























these are just the photos on my phone im sure others that had cameras will have far better ones


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I love how I'm getting jumped on! Yes I spoke mainly to bm, I've known her 4 yrs now. I was catching up on how mooky is, how she's doing after recent months. I was there 2 hours. Maybe if I was camping I would of made more of an effort to approach people?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Ive just sat down!!
Been good and unpacked and washed all my stuff already so dont have that to worry about.
Had an absolutely fantastic weekend, wanna say thanks to BM for organising it because I know that can't have been easy, Lil Muppet for that amazing BBQ, Mumof6 for my uber cool dermal and all that were there and made it the highlight of my year so far, absolutely cannot wait until the next one!!!!!!!!!

:yesnod:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I would love to hear what folk have heard, it seems like alot have spoke about it..Most aint got a clue but hey ho..

Anyways..... muppet tried to kill me, mumof6 likes to poke holes (in people), MB dances like jelly on a plate and Ive had the pleaure of grabbing her stained underwear, me and cassia saw a man weeing up a post, BC is a freak who keeps her tent spotless, and tries to make a mini home, hawksport has this bird that he drives round the bend, that much that it (flies) off an dont wanna come back! - BM has travelled round camp sat on my lap, head out the window and now claims to know what it feels like to be a dog! Nicky said she thought I were gunna be a bitch (  ) but then said no actually I am lovely , - Bullet is just as mad as he is on here. - erm that will be all for now!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad you all had a good time. Is it an annual event as we are sorry we didn't join earlier so we could have come this year.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I am totally stuffed after my Sunday roast but think I need to make some room for some popcorn!!


pass me some willl ya


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yes, i'm judgeing on what i've heard but also what i've seen.
> 
> Not one person on here has thanked poor BM for organizing this!


for a start lets no go there  and secondly i gave her a hug before i left and said thanks for arranging it so i dont need to say it again


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Apart from that sounds like a good walk with the dogs. Shame it was so far for me to come.
> 
> That and I hate spiders.:arf:


Its okay there's always some to rescue you, Mumof6 saved me from a bear eating spider :scared:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Glad you all had a good time. Is it an annual event as we are sorry we didn't join earlier so we could have come this year.


This was a first time thing I believe, not sure if there will be another but i'm sure someone on here will probably get one up and running for anotehr time


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> I've refrained since yesterday from posting but right now I really don't care.
> 
> We arrived and were greeted with "so who's just showed up then?" directed at gem not us. Considering I had 2 beagles leads in hand it's pretty obvious who I was  I said I'm walking the dogs as they'd been stuck in traffic for 3 hours. We came back and you literally walked up to me and said hi you said you'd charge my phone thanks!
> 
> ...


actually i said hi my names lil muppet aka laura. and when we saw you we directed the 'who has turned up' at all of you as a way of opening up the passage to you saying who you were!

right lets just rememeber this camp for the happy times! because tbh i could spend this whole thread bitching! but im not going to! oh but i shall have the last on the subject! yeah would have said goodbye to you because im not a rude person but i was having my nipples pierced so was unable to attend your leaving do!

right im going to upload my few pics later!

i think we should all say thank you to the people at camp that made it special! you know who you are! and im also going to appolagise for my loud mouth!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would love to hear what folk have heard, it seems like alot have spoke about it..Most aint got a clue but hey ho..
> 
> Anyways..... muppet tried to kill me, mumof6 likes to poke holes (in people), MB dances like jelly on a plate and Ive had the pleaure of grabbing her stained underwear, me and cassia saw a man weeing up a post, *BC is a freak who keeps her tent spotless, and tries to make a mini home*, hawksport has this bird that he drives round the bend, that much that it (flies) off an dont wanna come back! - BM has travelled round camp sat on my lap, head out the window and now claims to know what it feels like to be a dog! Nicky said she thought I were gunna be a bitch (  ) but then said no actually I am lovely , - Bullet is just as mad as he is on here. - erm that will be all for now!


haaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
My tent was the best :thumbup:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> This was a first time thing I believe, not sure if there will be another but i'm sure someone on here will probably get one up and running for anotehr time


There will definately be another  Maybe in the summer though lmao!
As I'm pretty sure my toes nearly feel off  lol!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> for a start lets no go there  and secondly i gave her a hug before i left and said thanks for arranging it so i dont need to say it again


Again as I said I'm only seeing what was not posted here, the camping I go to everyone thanked the person who organized it in person and on the forum


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say me an BC went on a walk for like 3 hours, got lost escaped camp, BC got naked, we climped onto someones private garden, found this gate thing that was locked, I nearly pooped myself, but next to it was another gate and hey presto we was back in camp - BC fully clothed at this time!


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

i dunno, all this camping lark sunds a bit in tents to me. 


Geddit? 

oh please yourself.......


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would love to hear what folk have heard, it seems like alot have spoke about it..Most aint got a clue but hey ho..
> 
> Anyways..... muppet tried to kill me, mumof6 likes to poke holes (in people), MB dances like jelly on a plate and Ive had the pleaure of grabbing her stained underwear, me and cassia saw a man weeing up a post, BC is a freak who keeps her tent spotless, and tries to make a mini home, hawksport has this bird that he drives round the bend, that much that it (flies) off an dont wanna come back! - BM has travelled round camp sat on my lap, head out the window and now claims to know what it feels like to be a dog! Nicky said she thought I were gunna be a bitch (  ) but then said no actually I am lovely , - Bullet is just as mad as he is on here. - erm that will be all for now!


hold on my underwear was stained with mud not what everones going to be thinking   and im quite sure BMs were just as muddy as mine


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> haaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
> My tent was the best :thumbup:


I hope you were nice and snug in there whilst we were all dying from the freezing coldness of it all hahahaha


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> haaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
> My tent was the best :thumbup:


it was the best for social gatherings and piercing but mine was the snuggliest, ask cassia  :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> hold on my underwear was stained with mud not what everones going to be thinking   and im quite sure BMs were just as muddy as mine


You both defo got muddy hahahah YOU CRAZY WOMEN!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Again as I said I'm only seeing what was not posted here, the camping I go to everyone thanked the person who organized it in person and on the forum


she hasnt come on yet though, i will thank her when she does


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> it was the best for social gatherings and piercing but mine was the snuggliest, ask cassia  :lol:


Yours was amazing...  I wasn't going to let you have it back hahah!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

cookie_monster said:


> i dunno, all this camping lark sunds a bit in tents to me.
> 
> Geddit?
> 
> oh please yourself.......


ha ha :thumbup:
took me three times of reading to get it 
but very funny!!:001_cool:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> haaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
> My tent was the best :thumbup:


funny how your tent ended up being camp base  then we were all thrown out because you needed to clean and tidy it  i love you BC :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

soooo it looks like there was a bitch fight lol  was there a man in that mix or did someone steal someones bourbon cos that would have got to me, i dont swap spit :arf:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Hahahah BC is ma lil home maker hahahaha 
We all need a BC as a housewife


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> That's the thing people who know me know wont just walk over to a group of people I really don't know.
> 
> We asked Nikki if she wanted to come for a walk and she did. It really was a case of passing ships. As we came back you guys walked off and vice versa. I was there 2 hours.


Then i suggest actually it is a fault of your own - IF it is to be blamed on anyone at all. How is a group of people, who you have suggested in your own posting, supposed to know that that is what you are like if you wait until the day after you get home to tell them?!



Marley boy said:


> willow needed the toilet at 11:30 at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does everyone in the history of the planet look younger than me? 
With the exception maybe of my nan, who looked older and is considerably deader than i am (however much my man flu is leaving me feeling as though i am scratching at the very doors of hell)


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> soooo it looks like there was a bitch fight lol  was there a man in that mix or did someone steal someones bourbon cos that would have got to me, i dont swap spit :arf:


Stuff did go down. But there was no fighting lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> funny how your tent ended up being camp base  then we were all thrown out because you needed to clean and tidy it  i love you BC :thumbup:





Cassia said:


> Hahahah BC is ma lil home maker hahahaha
> We all need a BC as a housewife


as long as we keep her away from the heater :lol:

good job we all love bc


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Stuff did go down. But there was no fighting lol


I have popcorn anyway


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Cranmer said:


> Then i suggest actually it is a fault of your own - IF it is to be blamed on anyone at all. How is a group of people, who you have suggested in your own posting, supposed to know that that is what you are like if you wait until the day after you get home to tell them?!
> 
> Why does everyone in the history of the planet look younger than me?
> With the exception maybe of my nan, who looked older and is considerably deader than i am (however much my man flu is leaving me feeling as though i am scratching at the very doors of hell)


Hahahaha! Lmao the 1st pic... has to be the worst ever  I'm always caught at my spakky moments.... hahaha!
I look preety darn old there


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I have popcorn anyway


It's always handy to have popcorn near by on thuis forum  hahaha!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> as long as we keep her away from the heater :lol:
> 
> good job we all love bc


oh yeah  Hey everyone! BabyCham burned a hole in her tent and her boots with her fancy heater


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> haaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!
> My tent was the best :thumbup:


Till you nearly burnt it down tut tut


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

so where is BM ? did ya bury her at camp lol


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> so where is BM ? did ya bury her at camp lol


I don't think she's left camp yet, she told me she'd be travelling at night


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> so where is BM ? did ya bury her at camp lol


she wasnt leaving untill later this evening


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Hahahaha! Lmao the 1st pic... has to be the worst ever  I'm always caught at my spakky moments.... hahaha!
> I look preety darn old there


Dont worry - to catch me up you'll have to grow a big beard :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i cant stop looking at my niplets! 

i gave everyone a hug! or some popping candy! had to be quite carefull with the hugs though! hows my nipple sisters?

1) bm sat on dd's lap!
2) bm pretending to be a dog and trying to get out of the car!...i could have helped 
3) it will fit wont it hawksport :confused1:
4)cassia putting up her tent for the first time! and bm just chillaxing!
5) right well one of us was ok to go in!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

lil muppet said:


> i cant stop looking at my niplets!
> 
> i gave everyone a hug! or some popping candy! had to be quite carefull with the hugs though! hows my nipple sisters?
> 
> ...


dont worry the novelty will wear of in a few weeks i will like to say i was the original nipple sister..... you all just had a look got jealous and copied me


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> it was the best for social gatherings and piercing but mine was the snuggliest, ask cassia  :lol:


Your tent?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

lil muppet said:


> i cant stop looking at my niplets!
> 
> i gave everyone a hug! or some popping candy! had to be quite carefull with the hugs though! hows my nipple sisters?
> 
> ...


My nipples are sore but awesome!!!!!! and Pete loves em which is just as well really hahahahah

Hehehe I hate my tent so bad


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Your tent?


well whats mine is yours


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Your tent?


Correction: MY TENT.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> My nipples are sore but awesome!!!!!! and Pete loves em which is just as well really hahahahah
> 
> Hehehe I hate my tent so bad


That tent is NEVER to be spoken of!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It was nice to meet you ladies and bullet


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> dont worry the novelty will wear of in a few weeks i will like to say i was the original nipple sister..... you all just had a look got jealous and copied me


im only a half sister :frown:


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

We used to camp in that same place, right next to the footbridge. But they dont let you go where you want now, at least not at the car shows, you have to book a pitch. Not that i ever bother, im from Dagenham, i tell them im parking there for the day and just go in and park up and put tarpulin over my car. There has to be a winner somewhere.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It was nice to meet you ladies and bullet


Was great to meet you aswell  and your birdy and doggie.
Your kick ass


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> That tent is NEVER to be spoken of!


That tent... will never see the light of day again.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> im only a half sister :frown:


Don't worry i'm only there half sister and that enough :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> It was nice to meet you ladies and bullet


and you - so rude to go and rest while I was leaving though


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> im only a half sister :frown:


Lmao you'll have to make yourself become a whole sister


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> That tent... will never see the light of day again.


This is good - nearly strangled me! - Mace liked it though


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Don't worry i'm only there half sister and that enough :lol:


I love you too!  hahahaah x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Lmao you'll have to make yourself become a whole sister


wanna do it for me?


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> This is good - nearly strangled me! - Mace liked it though


Hahahah he can bloody have the thing!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> wanna do it for me?


Yeah totally would actually


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

right heres the second lot! im only writing this bit because there is a minimum word thingy! but as you lot know i dont like to talk! im quite quiet and shy!

1)mb drinking from her forbiden box 
2)bm, bc and cassia oh and arnie!!
3)cassia, mb and dd... and that forbiden box!
4)mb sitting like a lady
5)mb getting proper relaxed and sitting like she does at home! apparently!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


>


I took them  hahahaha just wanted to add that! hahahahahaha
They're a lil blurry though  I don't know how to use you nice camera hahaha


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Hahahah he can bloody have the thing!


you are booked to do it for me next time we meet


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> and you - so rude to go and rest while I was leaving though


I told MO6 off for not waking me up to say goodbye


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> you are booked to do it for me next time we meet


Awesome!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I told MO6 off for not waking me up to say goodbye


ha ha Im only messing - dont be telling her off, she will get her needles on you and thats scary!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hay I resent that!!!! I only burnt the floor, and my boots and the vet bed and my um front doormat  awwwwww dont trust BC with fire  

My lovely tent









Mace and Willow









Micro dermal, massive thanks to MUm of6 and her extremeely professional setup, service and aftercare mmmmmmmmmwwwaaaahhhh









The stove that melted and burnt holes in stuff, wasnt my fault


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I told MO6 off for not waking me up to say goodbye


Hahahaha I would say "Lazy sod" but then I remembered I spent an awfull lot of time trying to find somewhere nice to sleep the second day hahahah


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

1) bm and mb
2) yes mb its a sink in a cubicle.... ITS NOT A TOILET!
3) oh wait there is no 3.... because MY PHONE DIED


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> This is good - nearly strangled me! - Mace liked it though


it was bloody dangerous i think we would have had more shelter pegging a sheet between 2 trees 

last night we had a lovely sleep..........(apparently the guy ropes do need to be pegged down)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> it was bloody dangerous i think we would have had more shelter pegging a sheet between 2 trees
> 
> last night we had a lovely sleep..........(apparently the guy ropes do need to be pegged down)


ha ha glad you all did, I slept like a baby after I walked the other kiddie winks, and had a nice hot bath - just to get up the crack of dawn again..bluuuurgh!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

lil muppet said:


> 1) bm and mb
> 2) yes mb its a sink in a cubicle.... ITS NOT A TOILET!
> 3) oh wait there is no 3.... because MY PHONE DIED


i still dont understand why they have cubicles with just a sink in them


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I didnt take any piccies apart from a couple of Mace (while he was laughing at you guys!)
- Thought if I got the camera that would be scared an all - let alone me an the dog :lol:

Mum Im scared to open my eyes after what I saw from everyone last night! 










ahaha these people are mad, right funny lot 










I shall alook from afar, got far to wet yesterday



















woo hang about thats a shocking sight is that :scared:










Pretty boy


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> i still dont understand why they have cubicles with just a sink in them


well i do like a private hand wash


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I didnt take any piccies apart from a couple of Mace (while he was laughing at you guys!)
> - Thought if I got the camera that would be scared an all - let alone me an the dog :lol:
> 
> Mum Im scared to open my eyes after what I saw from everyone last night!
> ...


i have to say he is even more gorgeous in real life :biggrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i have to say he is even more gorgeous in real life :biggrin:


aha thanks  - he was better behaved than I thought he would be


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aha thanks  - he was better behaved than I thought he would be


he is beautiful, he really is :001_wub:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I will reveal the true story, only in the sun, out tomorrow 30p


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> i still dont understand why they have cubicles with just a sink in them


That's where I cleaned me teethies, in private :lol:



mumof6 said:


> i have to say he is even more gorgeous in real life :biggrin:


tooo true!! everyone loves the BC's  ha ha me and Mace ,the A BC team!!!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i look at everyones posts now and as i read them out in my head..... the voice has changed in my head from my voice to the voice of the poster!! this only happens with the people i have met on this wonderfull weekend obviously!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> i look at everyones posts now and as i read them out in my head..... the voice has changed in my head from my voice to the voice of the poster!! this only happens with the people i have met on this wonderfull weekend obviously!


im the same, glad its not just me


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Im doing the same muppet - its mumof6 she has a wicked voice I wanted to steal it, an cassias sisters - no clue how to even say her name let alone spell it :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> i look at everyones posts now and as i read them out in my head..... the voice has changed in my head from my voice to the voice of the poster!! this only happens with the people i have met on this wonderfull weekend obviously!


I bet you thought i spoke posh didnt ya ?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im doing the same muppet - its mumof6 she has a wicked voice I wanted to steal it, an cassias sisters - no clue how to even say her name let alone spell it :lol:


i always though my voice was dead boring, a bit like a news reader


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> i always though my voice was dead boring, a bit like a news reader


NO! - nothing about you is boring, you just dont believe it YET!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im doing the same muppet - its mumof6 she has a wicked voice I wanted to steal it, an cassias sisters - no clue how to even say her name let alone spell it :lol:


ilia said i-lee-a.... i think!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> i always though my voice was dead boring, a bit like a news reader


i fookin love your accent!!!!!! Tis lush!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> ilia said i-lee-a.... i think!


wicked.. Im calling a dog it  and I forgot the other name - damn it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> i look at everyones posts now and as i read them out in my head..... the voice has changed in my head from my voice to the voice of the poster!! this only happens with the people i have met on this wonderfull weekend obviously!





mumof6 said:


> im the same, glad its not just me


ha ha ha me too


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

and all i can think of is marley boy sitting with her legs open talking to us on her laptop :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Lmao I'm laying flat out on the bed with my head slightly lifted to see the pc monitor.... keyboard on lap.... like the lazy sod I am hahaha!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Lmao I'm laying flat out on the bed with my head slightly lifted to see the pc monitor.... keyboard on lap.... like the lazy sod I am hahaha!


Just like we were shown haha - give dobs a snuggle, wuggle, huggle..from me!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was great meeting everyone that came and the dogs of course I really love Willow.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Just like we were shown haha - give dobs a snuggle, wuggle, huggle..from me!


Hahahah there's just no hiding how lazy I can be 

I will do  
Omg... he accidently caught my nipple earlier ehilst he was giving me his "HELLO MUMMY! WELCOME HOME!" huggles  lol!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Hahahah there's just no hiding how lazy I can be
> 
> I will do
> Omg... he accidently caught my nipple earlier ehilst he was giving me his "HELLO MUMMY! WELCOME HOME!" huggles  lol!


oppps poor chap dont realise what he did there haha


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*What was Louis Walsh doing there?*


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

omg my bum is huge in that picture!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

poohdog said:


> *What was Louis Walsh doing there?*


:thumbup: Quality lol


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

lil muppet said:


> omg my bum is huge in that picture!


Lmao I don't know what you think a bum should look like..... but your bum is NOT big!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ha ha look at me trying to hide :lol: FAIL! - but jeez bullet you do look like him


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

poohdog said:


> *What was Louis Walsh doing there?*


omg my daughter was going he looks like a man on the xfactor  i didnt have a clue what she was on about but now i know she obviously ment louis walsh :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Cassia said:


> Lmao I don't know what you think a bum should look like..... but your bum is NOT big!!!


lol i liked the feel of your bum when you bent over!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

lil muppet said:


> lol i liked the feel of your bum when you bent over!


you have a thing about bums  you must have slapped mine at least 20 times lol


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> you have a thing about bums  you must have slapped mine at least 20 times lol


god i love a good bum! i have to smack anyone who bends over... and you bent over alot!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Tanks everyone for de, er compliment oi tink


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Hahahaha I would say "Lazy sod" but then I remembered I spent an awfull lot of time trying to find somewhere nice to sleep the second day hahahah


Don't tell everyone how snuggly my bed is.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


>


Now that looks cool.:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Bm's abnormally quiet, wonder if she decided to stay for good at the site lol, go on admit it who was it ? who stabbed BM in the back and killed her and buried her in the dark woods  LOL


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad Marleyboys my sister, i got all the gossip today  well at least i think so :lol:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Bm's abnormally quiet, wonder if she decided to stay for good at the site lol, go on admit it who was it ?* who stabbed BM in the back and killed her and buried her in the dark woods * LOL


i would love to tell you but then id have to kill you  :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> i would love to tell you but then id have to kill you  :lol:


I think i have already guessed


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I reckon it was the one that came for two hours - did the deed and then headed back!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

damn i knew there was something i was meant to do before i left camp



*let BM out of that bunker*


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

is glad that i did not go to camp after hearing what I have about the event, it sounds more like the bitches of east wick coming out to play. 

The person who did the bitching is a person that has kicked off many times for not liking two faced people and bitching behind people's backs because apparently SHE tells people how it is to there face!!! 

Says it all really doesn't it. Anyway glad that those that went enjoyed themselves and hopefully stayed away from all the bitching.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I would really love to know what people have been told because by some of the posts on this thread its clear people havent got a clue!

- I think this all explains why BM isnt around the forum, shes to busy informing others of events at camp - funny that as she didnt spend much time with us from her own choice, infact left us all worried when she went missing for hours.

Maybe people should just come right out and say what they have been told. - Kath I also take it that post was about me, because of when I said I wasnt going to camp - I would love to know what you have been told then - what we have all bitched about.

I havent heard from BM since yesterday when she said she has missed me, and hope judging went well.

anyways like I said would be nice if them that didnt attend would inform everyone that did what has happened


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i think it is interesting that everyone that went had a lovely time, apart from two people ..... and that was of their own doing, the bitching came after we were given a very good reason to do so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I would really love to know what people have been told because by some of the posts on this thread its clear people havent got a clue!
> 
> - I think this all explains why BM isnt around the forum, shes to busy informing others of events at camp - funny that as she didnt spend much time with us from her own choice, infact left us all worried when she went missing for hours.
> 
> ...


Sounds like YOU are guilty, quickly jumping on the bandwagon!! 



Marley boy said:


> i think it is interesting that everyone that went had a lovely time, apart from two people ..... and that was of their own doing, the bitching came after we were given a very good reason to do so.


So you admit to bitching about someone behind there back then?? Nice


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Sounds like YOU are guilty, quickly jumping on the bandwagon!!
> 
> So you admit to bitching about someone behind there back then?? Nice


My god someone has obviously been bitching about this lot behind there backs


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

this sounds like fun
please count me in next time im a complete nutter apparently 
:lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm up for the next one....... i don't panda to peoples crap though


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> My god someone has obviously been bitching about this lot behind there backs


Yeah double standards like, and to think people that werent even there know so much!

- I have nothing to be guilty of other than to talk with others saying that we felt that some werent making an effort, where putting the rest out and making people feel odd because they werent getting involved, where going off without letting people know, leaving us worried...

If I wanted to be a bitch I could post EVERYTHING I have been told about ALOT of members on this forum from BM herself, I could say about the bitching she herself has done - but I wont bother.

I just feel abit silly now, having been there for her all this time and then now have her go around making out we all bitched and god knows what else..well..


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

i promise i always bury the bodies after my massacre


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

All sounds a bit like handbags to me, i think what happened in camp should stay in camp!

Not sure if i am glad I was busy that weekend or not,


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Sounds like YOU are guilty, quickly jumping on the bandwagon!!
> 
> So you admit to bitching about someone behind there back then?? Nice


only because they didnt stay around long enough for me to say it to their face  and what we were saying wasnt anything offensive or rude just that we were all fed up with what went on


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> All sounds a bit like handbags to me, i think what happened in camp should stay in camp!
> 
> Not sure if i am glad I was busy that weekend or not,


come to the next one ..... i'm gonna go 

All was good from what i've heard ... just the odd odd moment :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> All sounds a bit like handbags to me, i think what happened in camp should stay in camp!
> 
> Not sure if i am glad I was busy that weekend or not,


im actually quite sure if you were there you would have had a really good time like everone else did, and would have seen things from our point of veiw


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

God dammit, i might arrange a camp, all these hostilities are driving me wild, i'll go dressed as Maury.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I must of been on the wrong site. All I saw were people having a good time


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Should off drove by with the Jeremy Kyle scouting bus...could have filled it up


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I must of been on the wrong site. All I saw were people having a good time


from what i can make out only 1 and a half people didn't , so that makes the rest of the people to be in the wrong for enjoying themselves


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I must of been on the wrong site. All I saw were people having a good time


You been peeping in tents again?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Form an orderly queue please.....


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

axl said:


> i promise i always bury the bodies after my massacre


i would love to meet you my fellow rocky horror picture show fan  I even did a little dance to sweet transvestite


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> from what i can make out only 1 and a half people didn't , so that makes the rest of the people to be in the wrong for enjoying themselves


I'd love to see half a person not enjoying themselves, it's be delightfully Dada-esque


Cranmer said:


> You been peeping in tents again?


I thought that said 'peeing in tents'


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> i would love to meet you my fellow rocky horror picture show fan  I even did a little dance to sweet transvestite


omg that was so funny when you did that dance, dd and bc thinking you were waving to them :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I'd love to see half a person not enjoying themselves, it's be delightfully Dada-esque


I meant the day tripper who's already said she wished she hadn't bothered 


mumof6 said:


> omg that was so funny when you did that dance, dd and bc thinking you were waving to them :lol:


*
PLEASE* tell me someone thought to film this on their phone


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I meant the day tripper who's already said she wished she hadn't bothered
> 
> *
> PLEASE* tell me someone thought to film this on their phone


i dont think anyone did, we were all too busy laughing, it was brilliant


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> omg that was so funny when you did that dance, dd and bc thinking you were waving to them :lol:


haha we really did..


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Form an orderly queue please.....





Lavenderb said:


>


i would normally partake but on my holiday diet...... 6 weeks till Vegas baby  :thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

was about 1 pm and everyone was just watching me sing and dance to sweet transvestite with mouths open like who the hell is this sexy beast


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i would love to meet you my fellow rocky horror picture show fan  I even did a little dance to sweet transvestite


did i tell you i was a singer ?? well retired now
i could sing it you could dance it
only sing it in the style of tim curry of course


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> was about 1 pm and everyone was just watching me sing and dance to sweet transvestite with mouths open like who the hell is this sexy beast


Don't get me wrong, I'm sure you're a babe, but no one touches Tim Curry


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> was about 1 pm and everyone was just watching me sing and dance to sweet transvestite with mouths open like who the hell is this sexy beast


we had only just met and put the tents up :lol:

oh and then the battery on the car went flat thanks to the music :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

how do u do i
see uve met my
faithful handy man


ohhh he is sooo sexy in that film even if he is a transvestite


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

axl said:


> how do u do i
> see uve met my
> faithful handy man
> 
> ohhh he is sooo sexy in that film even if he is a transvestite


he just a litle brought down, because when you knocked, he thought you were a handy man 

love love love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> he just a litle brought down, because when you knocked, he thought you were a handy man
> 
> love love love it


marley marley he thought u were the candy man
i hope that was a mistake lady :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Right, here goes. From my point of view, although i was only there a short time, everyone i met was smashing. I was warmly recieved even though i was threatened with having my ass kicked, bit upset i didnt  I think it boils down to the fact that some people can come straight out with introductions and some need a little coaxing, and that might be misinterpreted as standoffish. That aside i wish i could have stayed the whole weekend cos underneath all that complete and utter madness there, they are truely a great bunch with genuine hearts of gold. There ive said it, now i'm back off to boot camp. :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Marley boy said:


> was about 1 pm and everyone was just watching me sing and dance to sweet transvestite with mouths open like who the hell is this sexy beast


I honest to the jew on the grass don't rememeber this!



bullet said:


> Right, here goes. From my point of view, although i was only there a short time, everyone i met was smashing. I was warmly recieved even though i was threatened with having my ass kicked, bit upset i didnt  I think it boils down to the fact that some people can come straight out with introductions and some need a little coaxing, and that might be misinterpreted as standoffish. That aside i wish i could have stayed the whole weekend cos underneath all that complete and utter madness there, they are truely a great bunch with genuine hearts of gold. There ive said it, now i'm back off to boot camp. :thumbup:


Who threatened to kick ur ass! I do rememeber ranshabouts!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

axl said:


> marley marley he thought u were the candy man
> i hope that was a mistake lady :lol:


sorry im highly drunk and yes i ment candy man


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

lil muppet said:


> I honest to the jew on the grass don't rememeber this!
> 
> Who threatened to kick ur ass! I do rememeber ranshabouts!


Marlyboy:scared: cos i said we could all fit in her mouth  Yes i remember the abanoundabahts, i counted them all on the way home :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ive saved a big needle for you for the next camp so dont worry bullet, id hate you to feel left out


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> ive saved a big needle for you for the next camp so dont worry bullet, id hate you to feel left out


thanks, the bigger the better eh! :thumbup:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

lil muppet said:


> I honest to the jew on the grass don't rememeber this!
> 
> oi you! there were a lot of jews on the grass
> 
> Who threatened to kick ur ass! I do rememeber ranshabouts!


that might have been me  i didnt follow through because i was hungover and had very little energy to do anything


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> ive saved a big needle for you for the next camp so dont worry bullet, id hate you to feel left out


Is he having Prince Albert?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a lot of fun this weekend even with the bit of an atmosphere that was around. It was good meeting everyone and realising you're all as mad as I thought you were :lol: the dancing was just brilliant


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> thanks, the bigger the better eh! :thumbup:


of course, everyone knows that


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> i didnt follow through


I'm 29 now, im led to believe i have less and less time of having the luxury of not following through...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Is he having Prince Albert?


ha! you lot wish


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Is he having Prince Albert?


nope hes getting Ampallangs and Apadravyas 

:lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> nope hes getting Ampallangs and Apadravyas
> 
> :lol:


Oh Jeez, as I'm not up on my piercings I just had to go & Google that didn't I?! Then I naturally had to Google Image them as well, for purely research purposes of course


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> nope hes getting Ampallangs and Apadravyas
> 
> :lol:


A what and a who???????????????:scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I want to know I'm still trying not to look up scrotal ladders . The look on Hawksport's face every time you pulled out the needles was brilliant though :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bullet said:


> A what and a who???????????????:scared:


Google Image is your fwiend. Do it!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I had a lot of fun this weekend even with the bit of an atmosphere that was around. It was good meeting everyone and realising you're all as mad as I thought you were :lol: the dancing was just brilliant


you got a plane over and had the longest journey. If you felt it was worth the trip and had a good time then surely that says something about the people thinking it wasnt worth coming


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was worth it believe me it's a shame that some people felt they weren't welcome there


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> you got a plane over and had the longest journey. If you felt it was worth the trip and had a good time then surely that says something about the people thinking it wasnt worth coming


It was worth coming just to see you break your moves!  - I have been practising them, next time I hit town - I will dance MB style


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i will attend next one  sounds like you all had fun


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i will attend next one  sounds like you all had fun


Yeah me too, still think I'm gonna be the oldest there though, which is a scary thought:scared:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm watching topless women zombies on tv, and i tell you there are similarities with the camp, although you werent topless, and you werent zombies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be at the next one I'll just have to find a way to bring Buster and more things like an air bed :lol:

Bullet you must have missed all the time they were topless I think it must have been about half the time we were there someone was


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> i'm watching topless women zombies on tv, and i tell you there are similarities with the camp, although you werent topless, and you werent zombies


You just missed it when everyone was topless :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i will attend next one  sounds like you all had fun


i will get my groove on again ..... im special like that


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yeah me too, still think I'm gonna be the oldest there though, which is a scary thought:scared:


i'll be your shadow, im wayy nervous around people!

but

few bottles of wine we'll be reet


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> You just missed it when everyone was topless :lol:


very topless


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> very topless


bugger! missed again


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i'll be your shadow, im wayy nervous around people!
> 
> but
> 
> few bottles of wine we'll be reet


you will be fine  i will make you feel at ease....... you will be pissing yourself laughing at me


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> you will be fine  i will make you feel at ease....... you will be pissing yourself laughing at me


i'll fetch lots of spare underwear then!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i'll be your shadow, im wayy nervous around people!
> 
> but
> 
> few bottles of wine we'll be reet


hehehehe, I'm a timid mouse when I first meet people one sniff of a cork & I'm anyone's though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> i'll be your shadow, im wayy nervous around people!
> 
> but
> 
> few bottles of wine we'll be reet


You'll be fine I was so nervous at first but you get over it quickly


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

sky horror + 1 now, pf camp or what :thumbup:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

bullet said:


> A what and a who???????????????:scared:


Just say yes and trust me


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> sky horror + 1 now, pf camp or what :thumbup:


ooooooo ive just flicked over  so camp


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

this film is amazing


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> this film is amazing


you sure it wasnt taken saturday?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

bullet said:


> you sure it wasnt taken saturday?


im almost 100% sure no one had their head decapitated


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Acid boobs :scared:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No they just risked piranhas and getting a chill :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oh god this film is gettin a bit erm ................. good


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No they just risked piranhas and getting a chill :lol:


I heard they'd re stocked the river with trout :scared:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

piranhas are native to billing


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

right! i'm off to bed, night night you lot :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> i think it is interesting that everyone that went had a lovely time, apart from two people ..... and that was of their own doing, the bitching came after we were given a very good reason to do so.


From what I heard two people should have been "bitched" about not one, it does after all take two 



Devil-Dogz said:


> If I wanted to be a bitch I could post EVERYTHING I have been told about ALOT of members on this forum from BM herself, I could say about the bitching she herself has done - but I wont bother.
> 
> .


No surprise here, I could have told you all that ages ago 



Marley boy said:


> you got a plane over and had the longest journey. If you felt it was worth the trip and had a good time then surely that says something about the people thinking it wasnt worth coming


Just because someone didnt feel the trip was worth it, doesnt mean they need a slating for it, its there opinion about the atmosphere and from this thread it seems they may have had the same feeling I would have and many others. Camp is not about one massive circle where we all sit and sing and suck marshemellows off sticks, its also about going off and talking to whoever you feel comfortable with, and if someone doesnt feel welcome from a young clique then why would they enjoy it, and thats the way it obviously was to them.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

closing this to have a look through will sort it later and reopen


----------

